# Consigli: la prendo oppure no?



## Canonista (12 Dicembre 2013)

.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Dicembre 2013)

Assolutamente si!


----------



## O Animal (12 Dicembre 2013)

Fai come i russi e usa la GoPro in macchina per andare al lavoro... 

Scherzi a parte valuta se poi la PS3 la usi o meno, come prezzo è ottimo anche perché adesso i giochi usati PS3 te li tirano dietro ma dato che il buono può essere usato su tutto valuta tu quello che ti è più utile... 

Magari ti prendi un frigo per le birre...


----------

